# Egg Noodles in A Slow Cooker



## kjellj (Apr 10, 2011)

I am making slow cooker/crock pot beef stroganoff. The directions were pretty much for the sauce, but I thought what the hey, I'll throw the egg noodles in too instead of boiling them separately. I put in about half a  pound, and they are all now very small or dissolved into the sauce. Whoops? Is this basically the equivalent of adding massive amounts of flour to the sauce? 

I now plan on cooking more noodles separately.

But it's weird it will be like I am eating double noodles, but not really. Thoughts?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2011)

You just melted a whole bunch of starch (flour and egg yolks) into your Stroganoff. The effect is like adding a thickener. No real harm done except perhaps a mushy taste to the sauce.

A lesson learned!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh.  As soon as I saw your title I knew what had happened.  Sorry, but it was a good laugh.


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

